# Help me identify this lathe please



## Jaqkar (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi Guys

Newbie here. I recently got this 1992 Taiwanese 10" x 24" lathe and it was sold under the name WD Hearn in South Africa. Trying to get some documentation on it but cannot seem to find any info or matching pics online. Does anyone perhaps know what other names/model it was sold as in other countries and perhaps have some docs for it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 14, 2019)

Sweet Score!!!

here is what i got on the jet 1024
there will be differences in parts, but operation will be similar.
you have speed control dials, where the older lathes used belt changes


----------



## Jaqkar (Dec 14, 2019)

A


Ulma Doctor said:


> Sweet Score!!!
> 
> here is what i got on the jet 1024
> there will be differences in parts, but operation will be similar.
> you have speed control dials, where the older lathes used belt changes



Awesome, thanks so much. Looking at the diagrams it’s very similar


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 14, 2019)

the Taiwanese import machinery are generally well made and highly capable machines
i own 2 1236 Shenwai lathes that are cousins to you lathes, albeit a bit older vintage.

you'll have years of fun with your machine!


----------



## Jaqkar (Dec 14, 2019)

Ulma Doctor said:


> the Taiwanese import machinery are generally well made and highly capable machines
> i own 2 1236 Shenwai lathes that are cousins to you lathes, albeit a bit older vintage.
> 
> you'll have years of fun with your machine!



Really looking forward to learning with this one! What would one use one the Apron gears and shafts? I have some 68 slide-ways oil or can I put some grease on it? From what I’ve read you don’t want grease anywhere otherwise chips etc stick to them?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 14, 2019)

correct, grease is BAD 

iso68 is a bit light for the bed/ways , but something is better than nothing.
if you can get iso100, you'll be better off.
the iso68 is good for headstock, gears and other general oiling


----------



## Jaqkar (Dec 14, 2019)

Ulma Doctor said:


> correct, grease is BAD
> 
> iso68 is a bit light for the bed/ways , but something is better than nothing.
> if you can get iso100, you'll be better off.
> the iso68 is good for headstock, gears and other general oiling



I also have FOX 20WT mountain bike suspension oil that is quite tacky and sticks nicely to shafts etc lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 14, 2019)

nice, but if it sticks- swarf will stick to it
it's a bit better for hobby machine to shed contaminants rather than encapsulate them
a non detergent oil will suit you best.
the tacky stuff is ok for use on the covered transmission gears


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 14, 2019)

the apron should be filled with oil if i'm not mistaken.
my machines have oil ports on the top left of the apron


----------



## Jaqkar (Dec 14, 2019)

Ulma Doctor said:


> the apron should be filled with oil if i'm not mistaken.
> my machines have oil ports on the top left of the apron



Mine is open, will start re-assembly tomorrow and use the 68 for now. Thanks for the advise so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 14, 2019)

happy to help!
good luck!!!


----------



## middle.road (Dec 14, 2019)

Also take a look at the Enco manuals. Looks real similar to those as well.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 15, 2019)

Many lathe manuals for machines without pressure lubrication in the apron specify ISO68 way oil, it clings a bit more and helps the oil reach and cling to the components that are mounted above the oil level in the apron.  My Chinese 13x40 specifies ISO68 way oil in the apron.  I think Grizzly does also with the similar lathes they sell.  I agree with Ulma Doctor about not using high tack lubricants where there is grit and swarf.  The aprons I am speaking of are totally enclosed, no chips can get in there...


----------



## middle.road (Dec 15, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> Many lathe manuals for machines without pressure lubrication in the apron specify ISO68 way oil, it clings a bit more and helps the oil reach and cling to the components that are mounted above the oil level in the apron.  My Chinese 13x40 specifies ISO68 way oil in the apron.  I think Grizzly does also with the similar lathes they sell.  I agree with Ulma Doctor about not using high tack lubricants where there is grit and swarf.  The aprons I am speaking of are totally enclosed, no chips can get in there...


Guess who is going to have to check his apron? I think I screwed up and used tacky grease on it when I had to fix the half-nut.
Mine is open and about the only way to get oil onto/into it is an Eagle can with a flex neck.


----------

